

Ask HN: movie/TV show databases? - iamscanner

I'm doing some research for an app that'll involve searching TV shows, and am not having much luck finding available APIs to use. So far the big (and obvious) options have been IMDB and Amazon - but IMDB charges &#62;$15k/year for licensing their database for commercial use, and Amazon's API seems a bit more focused on selling things than I want.<p>Is there an API out there that will let me just retrieve TV shows based on their titles?
======
byoung2
<http://sourceforge.net/projects/tvrageshellsite/> might work for you

------
mikelbring
I ended up using the netflix API for a similar need.

